# كيف تتخلص من ملفات التجسس



## pola (3 يناير 2006)

*كيف تتخلص من ملفات التجسس*

الطريقة الأولى :-​
اتجه إلى ابدأ ثم اختر أمر تشغيل وعند 
ظهور النافدة اكتب الأمر كما هو مبين في الشكل : 
عندها سوف تظهر لك نافذة ملفات التسجيل . وسوف اكتب الخطوات 
بالترتيب . اتبع الخطوات التالية بالترتيب : 
اختر من الملفات : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE 
ثم : SOFTWARE 
ثم : MICROSOFT 
ثم : WINDOWS 
ثم : CURRENT VERSION 
ثم : RUN 

ملاحظة : في بعض الأحيان تجد اكثر من RUN كل ما عليك ان تبحث بها كلها 
عندما تضغط على ( RUN ) سوف تظهر على يمينك نافدة ملفات التسجيل وبها أوامر 
التسجيل وأسماء الملفات التي تعمل مع الويندوز ، ابحث عن أي ملف تجسس 
مثل ( patch.exe ) أو ( Explo32 ) ، وغيرها 
وعندما تجد تلك الملفات قم بمسحه فوراً ، وأعد تشغيل الكمبيوتر 

ثانياً- الطريقة الثانية :- 

تعتبر هذه الطريقة أسهل الطرق ، وتستخدم عاده لكشف ملف 
التجسس عن طريق استخدام أوامر الدوس . 
اذهب لقائمة ابدأ ومن ثم البرامج واختر أمر تشغيل الدوس 
( MS-DOS موجّة ) واكتب هذا الأمر 
C:Windowsdir patch.* 
إذا وجدت ملف تجسس قم بمسحه فوراً بالأمر التالي : 
C:Windowsdelet patch.* 

ثالثاً- الطريقة الثالثة :- 

اتجه إلى ابدأ ثم تشغيل وفي الخانة أكتب الأمر التالي : 
(msconfig) 

سوف تظهر لك نافذة وفي أعلاها عدة أوامر اختر الأمر : بدء التشغيل 
عندها سوف تظهر لك نافذة بها عدة مربعات وكل مربع به علامة . من هذه النافذة يمكنك 
إيقاف عمل أي برنامج وليس حدفه 

رابعاً- الطريقة الرابعة :- 

للتعرف على من يخترق بجهازك في هذه اللحظة وذلك عن طريق الدوس ، اذهب لقائمة ابدأ ومن ثم البرامج واختر أمر تشغيل الدوس (MS-DOSموجّه) مع ملاحظة اتصالك بالانترنت وإغلاق جميع إطارات المتصفح وبرامج المحادثة بعدها قم بكتابة الأمر التالي : 
C:WINDOWSNETSTAT 
ثم اضغط مفتاح الإدخال ( ENTER ) 
في حالة وجود شخص ما مخترق جهازك في هذه الأثناء سيظهر رقم ( الآي بي ) الخاص به ​[/CENTER]


----------



## My Rock (3 يناير 2006)

طريقة حلوة.. شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## smile (8 فبراير 2006)

*ربنا يباركك يا بولا*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (19 فبراير 2006)

*ما هو هذا الشكل*

​


> *المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة pola*​*الطريقة الأولى :- *
> 
> 
> *اتجه إلى ابدأ ثم اختر أمر تشغيل وعند *
> ...


​*سامحونى لست متبحرا و اريد ان افهم*
*أمر تشغيل المقصود منه run*
*ماذا اكتب في  شريط العنوان بنافذة امر run بالضبط -  حيث ان الشكل لا يظهر عندى - حتى تفتح لى ملفات التسجيل لأختار  منها ملفات*
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE *
*ثم : SOFTWARE *
*ثم : MICROSOFT *
*ثم : WINDOWS *
*ثم : CURRENT VERSION *
*ثم : RUN *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 فبراير 2006)

ميرسى على معلوماتك يا بولا


----------



## مادونا (2 مارس 2006)

حلو اوى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## My Rock (2 مارس 2006)

انسانٌ غلبان قال:
			
		

> *سامحونى لست متبحرا و اريد ان افهم*
> *أمر تشغيل المقصود منه run*
> *ماذا اكتب في شريط العنوان بنافذة امر run بالضبط - حيث ان الشكل لا يظهر عندى - حتى تفتح لى ملفات التسجيل لأختار منها ملفات*
> *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE *
> ...


 

لازم تكتب

regedit

هذا هو الامر الي ينقلك الى المرحلة الي بعدها


----------



## MODY2008 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتخلص من ملفات التجسس*

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة للغاية ، و ألف مليون شكر


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتخلص من ملفات التجسس*

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتخلص من ملفات التجسس*

رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------

